# Preventing mirror steaming up



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi guys

I like to shave straight after a hot shower as it really opens my pores and allows for a much smoother shave, but i cant stop the mirror from steaming up, therefore cant see what im bloody shaving lol

Anybody know how to stop the mirror from steaming up?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

ermmm, wipe it down with a towel


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Buy a steam proof mirror. Or maybe try putting a towel over it. Although I think it may steam up as soon as you take it off??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Leave bathroom window open (assuming you have a bathroom window)

Alternatively, hot flannel on your face for 2-3 mins before you shave rather than having the hot shower. It will have the same effect, but won't steam up the room


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

im the same much smoother shave after a hot shower, i just use another mirror in a diffrent room, and as said above you can just slap a hot flannel on for 5 min and its the same


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

I use a anti fog mirror. Its plastic rather than glass. still steams up a bit but not as much as the others. Got it from argos for a fiver. It uses suction to stick to anything so i can shave in the shower. If it does steam up i just run it under the shower. cant complain for a fiver

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0094968/Trail/searchtext%3EBATHROOM+MIRROR.htm


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

nagasis said:


> I use a anti fog mirror. Its plastic rather than glass. still steams up a bit but not as much as the others. Got it from argos for a fiver. It uses suction to stick to anything so i can shave in the shower. If it does steam up i just run it under the shower. cant complain for a fiver
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0094968/Trail/searchtext%3EBATHROOM+MIRROR.htm


looks great mate ill purchase that


----------



## jhh166 (Jan 25, 2009)

you can also buy a mirror that attaches to your shower head (nozzle in the shower). The water cycles threw the mirror when you turn on the shower and prevents it from fogging up.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/176-3134348-8974866?asin=B0019CU2GU&AFID=Froogle_df&LNM=|B0019CU2GU&CPNG=home&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001#communityReviews


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Common sense tells you that when you get out of the bath,dont stand by it (mirror)as body heat will cause this,leave the window open and go cool down.

Or just shave before hand save the hassle of p1ss balling about.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Why not just fkn put the mirror outside the bathroom, go for shower, jump out grab mirror bring it in bathroom, problem solved :S?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Get your geisha to do it for you.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

jhh166 said:


> you can also buy a mirror that attaches to your shower head (nozzle in the shower). The water cycles threw the mirror when you turn on the shower and prevents it from fogging up.
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/176-3134348-8974866?asin=B0019CU2GU&AFID=Froogle_df&LNM=|B0019CU2GU&CPNG=home&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001#communityReviews


that one looks even better!

reps to you both


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

put shave gel on the mirror,rub all over and wipe off.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

mal said:


> put shave gel on the mirror,rub all over and wipe off.


i guess this has the same effect as the toothpaste


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Why not just fkn put the mirror outside the bathroom, go for shower, jump out grab mirror bring it in bathroom, problem solved :S?


think about it dude the room is steamy and mirror is cold .. instant steam again .loll problem not solved in that case :laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chezzer said:


> i guess this has the same effect as the toothpaste


or was it toothpaste:confused1: cant remgel does work tho...


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

nagasis said:


> I use a anti fog mirror. Its plastic rather than glass. still steams up a bit but not as much as the others. Got it from argos for a fiver. It uses suction to stick to anything so i can shave in the shower. If it does steam up i just run it under the shower. cant complain for a fiver
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0094968/Trail/searchtext%3EBATHROOM+MIRROR.htm


Cheers for the tip!

Will buy one of these next week, as I have same shaving problem 

Reps to you :thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

rain-x?

or just heat the mirror up with hot water so the moisture doesn't condense on it

real men shave without mirrors or using a shard of broken glass


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Get your geisha to do it for you.


 I like this suggestion, the most sensible one ive seen  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Shower gel, little bit on tissue and apply.

Use to use it in visors when we'd be running about for hours, stops them getting steamed up.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Heat the mirror above 100 degrees C with a blow torch thus ensuring the waterdroplets of condensed steam boil off the mirror....

I'm not an engineer for fuk all.......Hotels have taken this to a new leve by fitting heated mirrors thus saving the guests fuking around with a blow torch


----------

